# how to get rid of scratches



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

Well I just bought another new tank, but it got some minor scatches from the inside because it was a use aquarium. The previous owners use it for salt water fish aquerium and them little snails and corals got stuck in the glass. They try to scrape it off leaving some scratches on the glass. I heard you can buffer the glass to get rid of the scratch. I was wondering what materials and techniques to buffer the scratches.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

theres a previous topic on this if you search for it :mrgreen:


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Check with your local glass shop, as I believe the professionals have a buffing compound. If your tank is still empty I would think it would be a relatively simple procedure.


----------



## oscar_lover2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

if it's deep enough that you can feel it then forget it. just cover it with plants or paper backround or even sucktion cups with plants.


----------

